# What Christmas Aquarium items did you get??



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My grandma was awesome and got me....


And my cousin is so jealous. Lol army boy wants his fish again. XD


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

That is cool. It looks very interesting.

I got 5 cardinal tetras, 2 otocinclus, and a corydoras metae in a pear tree.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Got 2 young adult male eureka cichlid and 1 male moori and a juv male strawberry will post pictures soon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought for myself & my girls a tube anemone, Hawaiian featherduster, a couple of corals, a beautiful Mandarin goby and a couple of battery operated air pumps.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I bought myself new driftwood and some anubias petite and flame moss to go with it


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

My hubby bought me a Jebao return pump, MP 40 powerhead and long handled fraging plyers.:lol:

AquaAddict


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Tanks, battery operated pump, hose, driftwood, and a test kit


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a kole tang, a cleaner wrasse and two peppermint shrimps.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was sooooooo close to getting a flower stingray from Canadian aquatics but I managed to stop myself hah since I have enough already. Bought a new Python water changer from me.pets. Good price too


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I had yet to get myself something... I got a 18x9x6 Doaqua frameless tank from Angelfins in Geulph. Only $20 1day shipping to my soon to be home.  
I also got a Ada 2014 book, and upaqua plant tweezers.

These few months are going to be hell! I don't get to see it yet. DX


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

It has arrived just a few more months till I can see it. DX


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> So I had yet to get myself something... I got a 18x9x6 Doaqua frameless tank from Angelfins in Geulph. Only $20 1day shipping to my soon to be home.
> I also got a Ada 2014 book, and upaqua plant tweezers.
> 
> These few months are going to be hell! I don't get to see it yet. DX


So when do you move into your new house and set up your new tank?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Little less than two months. Dx


----------

